# Vì sao trẻ sơ sinh ngủ ngáy?



## MoonLight (3/8/18)

Hầu hết các bà mẹ đều thắc mắc rằng “Vì sao trẻ sơ sinh ngủ ngáy?”. Khi nào thì tình trạng này đáng lo ngại?

*Vì sao trẻ sơ sinh ngủ ngáy?*
Đường hô hấp của bé còn khá nhỏ, hẹp, lại nhiều chất bài tiết nên khi bé thở, không khí đi vào, va chạm với chất bài tiết gây ra các âm thanh như tiếng ngáy. Tình trạng này sẽ chấm dứt khi bé lớn lên, đường thở mở rộng hơn.

Tuy nhiên, có nhiều trường hợp trẻ ngủ ngáy lại là một dấu hiệu bệnh lý cho thấy bé đang gặp khó khăn trong việc hít thở khi ngủ. Đó có thể là do bé mắc phải các bệnh như:

– Trẻ bị cảm cúm: Ngủ ngáy xuất hiện kèm theo dấu hiệu chảy nước mũi, khi bị cảm lạnh, dịch mũi quá nhiều đã cản trở đường thở của trẻ.

– Trẻ bị viêm amidan: Amidan sưng to khiến trẻ gặp khó khăn trong quá trình hít thở. Về lâu dài, trẻ có thể bị thiếu oxy, ảnh hưởng tới sự phát triển của trẻ.

– Trẻ ngưng thở trong lúc ngủ: Một số bé ngủ ngáy là do ngưng thở trong vài giây khi đang ngủ. Đây là chứng bệnh khá hiếm gặp nhưng lại cực kỳ nguy hiểm.

– Ngoài ra, cũng có thể do trẻ mắc một số bệnh như: trẻ bị ngạt mũi, dị ứng, có vật chèn ép lên cổ họng khi ngủ, bé thừa cân, mắc bệnh V.A (sùi vòm họng),…






_Vì sao trẻ sơ sinh ngủ ngáy? (Ảnh minh họa)_
​*Làm thế nào trị chứng ngủ ngáy ở trẻ sơ sinh*
Nếu con bạn có biểu hiện ngáy khi ngủ thì gia đình hãy chú ý những nguyên tắc dưới đây để giúp trẻ có thể được thoải mái thở dễ dàng. Thực hiện càng sớm bao nhiêu, càng tốt bấy nhiêu.

Sử dụng máy phun làm ẩm không khí để có thể làm trẻ dễ thở hơn.Dùng nước muối sinh lý để vệ sinh mũi cho trẻ, có thể nhỏ mũi dành cho trẻ (nhỏ thẳng vào lỗ mũi từ 5 đến 7 giọt). Điều này sẽ giúp đẩy các chất bài tiết trong mũi trẻ ra ngoài hoặc đẩy xuống họng, làm thông thoáng đường thở của trẻ.

Có thể sử dụng dầu khuynh diệp bằng cách chấm dầu khuynh diệp trên quần áo của trẻ, hoặc xịt ra môi trường xung quanh trẻ... các chất có trong dầu khuynh diệp sẽ giúp trẻ thở dễ dàng hơn.

Khi bé bắt đầu đi ngủ thì bố mẹ có thể cho bé sử dụng gối đầu hơi hơi cao một chút, đồng thời hãy cho bé nằm ngửa và đầu gối để cao lên. Điều này sẽ giúp không khí tràn từ mũi vào phổi và sự lưu thông khí được dễ dàng hơn.

Hãy đảm bảo giữ ấm phần ngực, cổ của trẻ để tránh trẻ bị cảm lạnh.Mẹ cần đảm bảo không khí xung quanh phòng luôn sạch sẽ, trong lành, không có bụi bẩn hay khói thuốc lá, mùi hương lạ,...Nếu bé thuộc nhóm thừa cân thì mẹ cần thiết lập lại chế độ dinh dưỡng, hạn chế chất béo, chất đường đồng thời áp dụng các bài tập thể dục cho trẻ sơ sinh.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

